# Name that Pie!



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2013)

Sweet Potato 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 2, 2013


















Sweet Potato.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 2, 2013






I promise, It is either a fruit, a nut, or a vegetable!


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 2, 2013)

Sweet potato all day long..!

    Mike


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2013)

I didn't think it would be that easy.... it could have been pumpkin or maybe even a butternut squash.... Nooooooo its sweet potato! LOL

Now I am full, piece a pie and a cup a coffee.... Wow just dawned on me, sorta sad, Saturday night and its pie and coffee.......and its happy happy. When did I get old!


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 2, 2013)

Foam, I am from So Miss, you should  told me to to shut up!

   mike


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello Foam.  If someone else had posted I might have thought pumpkin but us southern boys knew it had to be sweet potato.  My Saturday nites are pretty tame these days.  Happens to us all my friend.

Danny


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks good Foam! (Because it looks like pumpkin pie)


----------



## fish killer (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry I got in on this late but at the first sight of the picture I also thought Sweet Potato Pie.  For me it's a tough choice as to which is my favorite.  Pumpkin, sweet potato, or pecan.  It's that time of year again.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just saw this post, but us Georgia boy's know sweat potato pie when we see it also....


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Nov 3, 2013)

That is a fine looking Sweet Potato Pie!

Mmmmmm!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bill


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 12, 2015)

Just had to resurrect this thread.  Sweet potato pies are the only pies I make for TG and Christmas from a recipe I concocted from several different recipes.  Too many folks I know are NOT sweet potato lovers, won't even try the pie, but they'll eat pumpkin pies.  Several years ago I substituted one garnet yam with the sweet potatoes and the color was almost spot on for pumpkin.  I took them to a big family holiday gathering and didn't tell anyone what they were.  Folks were chasing me down wanting my pumpkin pie recipe.  Trust me, they don't taste like pumpkin pies, just look like it.  Later I told folks they were sweet potato pies and the looks on some of their faces were priceless.  The one fellow hosting the party, who happens to be a retired chef and restaurant owner, knew just by looking at them what I had done and he didn't say a word.  Now he always asks if I'm bringing my pies to their gatherings. 

The pies will be baked the weekend of the 21st/22nd.  Almost time for pie!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2015)

I make Sweet Potato Pies with a Pecan Crumb Topping. My youngest Daughter's fav is Pumpkin Pie and that has to be traditional served with Whipped Cream...JJ


----------



## hank2000 (Nov 12, 2015)

Sweet tater pie with pecans on top. Can I come eat with you.  Will be trying that


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2015)

IMG_6315.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 12, 2015






I gotta say I can swing either way, its just in south Louisiana sweet potatoes are the best in the world, its not prejudice when its true. Pumpkins are trucked in because the ground is usually too wet and the bottom rots unless its a really dry season. Louisiana gets less than 10" a month we call it a draught!

I tried a variety of pumpkins called "Sugar Pumpkins", I thought at first it was just another name for a pie pumpkin. But its an honest to goodness brand/variety and it makes the very best pumpkin you ever tasted. The ones I had were so good, that I cut the sweeteners in half as well as the spices and had the best pies I ever tasted. I look now yearly and have not found another.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Just had to resurrect this thread.  Sweet potato pies are the only pies I make for TG and Christmas from a recipe I concocted from several different recipes.  Too many folks I know are NOT sweet potato lovers, won't even try the pie, but they'll eat pumpkin pies.  Several years ago I substituted one garnet yam with the sweet potatoes and the color was almost spot on for pumpkin.  I took them to a big family holiday gathering and didn't tell anyone what they were.  Folks were chasing me down wanting my pumpkin pie recipe.  Trust me, they don't taste like pumpkin pies, just look like it.  Later I told folks they were sweet potato pies and the looks on some of their faces were priceless.  The one fellow hosting the party, who happens to be a retired chef and restaurant owner, knew just by looking at them what I had done and he didn't say a word.  Now he always asks if I'm bringing my pies to their gatherings.
> 
> The pies will be baked the weekend of the 21st/22nd.  Almost time for pie!





Chef JimmyJ said:


> I make Sweet Potato Pies with a Pecan Crumb Topping. My youngest Daughter's fav is Pumpkin Pie and that has to be traditional served with Whipped Cream...JJ





hank2000 said:


> Sweet tater pie with pecans on top. Can I come eat with you. Will be trying that


Thanks guys, let me give you something to try. Its soooo easy goes with both pies perfectly, and will put your pies over the top. Even a chef uncle will be impressed.

Make a pan of pralines, flavor doesn't matter, vanilla, chocolate, rum, etc.... but my favorite is Maple. Make the pralines for you, 10 mins and you have made 'em. Take all those crumbles and save them and then like whipped cream just before service sprinkle some on top or around the plate. If you put them on top too soon the will liquefy and disappear.

I tried spiced & candied nuts and seeds but for me its either praline crumbles or a gingered cream fraiche (not as sweet).

Just my 2 cents.


----------

